# Michael Waddell



## spencer12 (Dec 21, 2009)

I've read a few things on here about Michael waddell about a divorce or something anyways got me thinking I've always considered him a nice guy anyways I was just wondering if there were some more details behind this?


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

If he is getting divorced would that mean he wasn't a nice guy??????


----------



## spencer12 (Dec 21, 2009)

Viper69 said:


> If he is getting divorced would that mean he wasn't a nice guy??????


Nope. Im just nosey.


----------



## Ramey Jackson (Jun 10, 2006)

viper69 said:


> if he is getting divorced would that mean he wasn't a nice guy??????


x2...


----------



## spencer12 (Dec 21, 2009)

No where did I say he wasn't a nice guy I was just wondering why I saw some people talking about it on another thread. I wouldn't consider someone to be a "bad" person bc of a divorce I was just curious as to why


----------



## moosemeat (Jul 31, 2011)

very nice guy,but after he shoot the pool things were never the same!nice guys get divorced to.


----------



## flozell_a (Jul 3, 2011)

Who cares? If you want gossip turn on E! or one of those crap shows. All you need to know about Michael is he is a great advocate for our rights as hunters and gun owners. Sorry, I'm not trying to be a jerk, I just don't understand why it's such an intrest for people to want to know the details of somebody elses life. Send him a PM if your that interested, don't try to air his "dirty laundry" for all others to see. No one is perfect.

Dion


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Viper69 said:


> If he is getting divorced would that mean he wasn't a nice guy??????


 If your a high profile TV personality. Anything you do will be aired in the public eyes. Reputation can be tarnished quickly. Best to get the divorce first.

DB


----------



## kingvtec (Dec 15, 2005)

That is the word on the street (or log road) down here.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

flozell_a said:


> Who cares? If you want gossip turn on E! or one of those crap shows. All you need to know about Michael is he is a great advocate for our rights as hunters and gun owners. Sorry, I'm not trying to be a jerk, I just don't understand why it's such an intrest for people to want to know the details of somebody elses life. Send him a PM if your that interested, don't try to air his "dirty laundry" for all others to see. No one is perfect.
> 
> Dion


If your a high profile person on TV. Goes with territory. Its news and will be disscussed. 
DB


----------



## gutshotem (Aug 8, 2008)

Turn off the oxygen channel and go shoot your bow, it will soon be archery season.


----------



## spencer12 (Dec 21, 2009)

I guess this wasnot a good question im sorry to waste you guys time.


----------



## dmgiss (Mar 18, 2010)

Just say the news is not good for him. The divorce does not make him a bad guy, just what it looks like he done in order for his wife to divorce him will make him look like the bad guy.


----------



## GAbowguy23 (Jan 7, 2010)

dmgiss said:


> Just say the news is not good for him. The divorce does not make him a bad guy, just what it looks like he done in order for his wife to divorce him will make him look like the bad guy.


I guess me and you heard the same thing!!its a shame how popularity can change a person!!


----------



## flozell_a (Jul 3, 2011)

I get that to a point DB, but it still kind of bothers me. Personal business is personal business and I mind my own and stay out of others. Guess that's just how I was raised. I never have cared about others personal business unless they asked me for my thoughts/help. If someone wanted you to know they would tell you. Again, I am not trying to be a jerk (even though it may sound like it). My thing is if you want to talk about Michael, lets talk about how he is one of the few using his voice to fight for our rights. Anyway, I'll shut up now. lol. 

Dion


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

flozell_a said:


> I get that to a point DB, but it still kind of bothers me. Personal business is personal business and I mind my own and stay out of others. Guess that's just how I was raised. I never have cared about others personal business unless they asked me for my thoughts/help. If someone wanted you to know they would tell you. Again, I am not trying to be a jerk (even though it may sound like it). My thing is if you want to talk about Michael, lets talk about how he is one of the few using his voice to fight for our rights. Anyway, I'll shut up now. lol.
> 
> 
> Myself I have always been a big fan of Waddel. I feel alot of these guys should be role models in the field and off. Lots of young kids look up to them. Believe the same for Politicians, Atheletes and Preachers. No ones perfect and we all make mistakes but were not a TV personality which certianly put the public imige out there for all to see in todays world. Tiger Woods is a prime example.
> DB


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

he is a person just like you and me. life throws you a curve ball from time to time. i went through the big D myself. one of the best things that has ever happend to me.


----------



## BowTechTony (Nov 7, 2007)

This thread needs to be shut down, like 30 minutes ago. Its none of anyone on here's G.D business and to leave the doors open to speculation and hearsay is total horse S***!!


----------



## spencer12 (Dec 21, 2009)

flozell_a said:


> I get that to a point DB, but it still kind of bothers me. Personal business is personal business and I mind my own and stay out of others. Guess that's just how I was raised. I never have cared about others personal business unless they asked me for my thoughts/help. If someone wanted you to know they would tell you. Again, I am not trying to be a jerk (even though it may sound like it). My thing is if you want to talk about Michael, lets talk about how he is one of the few using his voice to fight for our rights. Anyway, I'll shut up now. lol.
> 
> Dion


Well he is a proffesional hunter, tv celebrity etc. So what your saying is we shouldn't have talked about tiger woods for his divorce either? That was pretty popular and a lot of people wanted to know the details that's kinda the price you pay for being famous imo. But anyways I was just curious didn't mean to bother anyone by it but like I said I read about it on this website. Sorry again for the question I wasn't trying to start anything.


----------



## buckjunkey (Mar 22, 2010)

gabowguy23 said:


> i guess me and you heard the same thing!!its a shame how popularity can change a person!!


x 2


----------



## Bowhuntr64 (Aug 6, 2007)

There was another thread just like this earlier this year. Honestly, it is none of my business to know about his private life. I love his shows and wish the best for him in his personal life.


----------



## bsites9 (Mar 22, 2008)

Please close this thread. The way i see it, since Michael is a member at AT, this thread is here for half the people to bash him. Isn't that against the AT rules?


----------



## GAbowguy23 (Jan 7, 2010)

He puts his buisness out there with his 200,000 sponsers,comercials and shows that air 24/7!!


----------



## flozell_a (Jul 3, 2011)

Lynyrd Skynyrd says it best.
"Well, every time that I come homeNobody wants to let me be
It seems that all the friends I've got
Just got to come interrogate me
I appreciate your feelings
And I don't want to pass you by
But I don't ask you 'bout your business
Don't ask me about mine
So don't ask me no questions
And I won't tell you no lies
So don't ask me 'bout my business
And I won't tell you goodbye
Well, what's your favorite color
And do you dig the brothers, is drivin' me up a wall
And everytime I think I can sleep
Some fool has got to call
Well, don't you think that when I come home
I just want a little piece of mind?
If you want to talk about the business
Buddy you're just wasting time
Well it's true I love the money
And I love my brand new car
I like drinkin' the best of whiskey
And playin' in a honk-tonk bar
But when I come off the road
I just gotta have my time
'Cause I got to find a break in this action
Or else I'm gonna lose my mind"

DB, I agree. People in the public eye SHOULD create a good image. This is not always the case though. Look at all the pro atheletes. Its almost ridiculous how some of them act. But I completely agree with you, if your on TV like any of them people will be watching.

Dion


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

BowTechTony said:


> This thread needs to be shut down, like 30 minutes ago. Its none of anyone on here's G.D business and to leave the doors open to speculation and hearsay is total horse S***!!


Thats where your wrong. He a celebrity and it goes with being a celebrity. If it not disscussed here it will be on another forum. 

Wouldnt matter if it was any other high profile TV celebrity.

So you think the world should not have disscussed Tiger Woods either? Spnsors darn sure care.
DB


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

as many smoking hot single women that show up to see him at outdoor shows, id have never gotten married in the first place.


----------



## bow_only_n_ky (Jul 27, 2011)

This is none of our business. If he takes a bad/unethical shot on camera and we see it on tv, then we have something to talk about. His private life is (his) private life.


----------



## Grizz1219 (Nov 19, 2009)

Hey... I've been divorced twice.. does that make me a bad guy?? I don't think so... people that trashed him over this need to go get a life or shoot more... Things happen.... We need to respect the mans personal life as his own, out of bounds for us and just look at him as a TV hunter...


----------



## spencer12 (Dec 21, 2009)

Ill close the thread just so everyone knows I just turned 18 last week. I've been watching Michael since I was 10when I first went deer hunting he is my favorite hunter and his shows are my favorite. I didn't mean to offend anyone especially Michael himself. I don't understand why everyone got so upset but if others know it must not be too private. But anyways sorry once more we can get back to archery now. Sorry again.


----------



## spencer12 (Dec 21, 2009)

Nevermind I don't know how will a moderator please close this for me?


----------



## NCDon (Feb 17, 2010)

Divorce is as common as catching a cold. Why is anyone concerned? It's his and his wife's issue. Let them deal with it.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Wadde's personal life is just that, personal...No need for him to get on here and tell everyone what goes on behind closed doors and no need for those who might know things, or think they know things, to tell it to the world either. I know the story behind it and have known it for a long time now but I'm not blasting it all over AT.
Michael is good for our sport and a heck of a guy...People should appreciate what he does insted of trying to dig up dirt & hate on him all the time.


----------



## WVXFORCE (Jul 17, 2007)

I bet he got caught sending a PM to the Playboy thread chick on here!!!:mg:


----------



## barefooter19 (Feb 7, 2005)

I saw on another site he was doing some....Bone Collecting over at Nicks house and got caught, that was about 2 months ago. If you can't do the time don't do the crime..


----------



## Gary in Ohio (Jun 29, 2009)

Okay so what did he do, did he hunt at Hadley Creek or something? :wink:


----------



## AuNate (Jul 21, 2010)

barefooter19 said:


> I saw on another site he was doing some....Bone Collecting over at Nicks house and got caught, that was about 2 months ago. If you can't do the time don't do the crime..


haha. Lighten up people, he is not gona ask you to be on his show if you defend him here.


----------



## grnxlt (Dec 19, 2006)

He is on his second marriage, maybe that is what the OP was referring to. Oh God, now I'm doing it


----------



## bsites9 (Mar 22, 2008)

AuNate said:


> haha. Lighten up people, he is not gona ask you to be on his show if you defend him here.


and I don't think anyone is looking for that. I just can't stand people who spread rumors, and get joy out of talking about other people. No matter if they're famous or not. 

And to the OP, I don't think you started this thread for that reason, but people will take the opportunity to bash other peopel out of jealousy all the time.


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

barefooter19 said:


> I saw on another site he was doing some....Bone Collecting over at Nicks house and got caught, that was about 2 months ago. If you can't do the time don't do the crime..


Bone Collecting at nicks house....that's funny!!!!!..............It might be a new story, but it's actually a few months old....it's been on other sites and a few reliable sources in the industry haven't been too tight lipped about it...lol

Tiger has had his issues
Look at the 2009 US Open winner Lucas Glover.....he got caught bangin the Nike Tour Rep...now he got divorced...some guys aren't mature enough to handle a TRUE marriage until there much older.

it's really waddell and his wifes business and nobody else's. Very unfortunate for kids and his wife....No one really ever wants a family to break up. 

The good thing is Waddell can afford it

....dirty dog always will have fleas!!!!!


----------



## spencer12 (Dec 21, 2009)

bsites9 said:


> and I don't think anyone is looking for that. I just can't stand people who spread rumors, and get joy out of talking about other people. No matter if they're famous or not.
> 
> And to the OP, I don't think you started this thread for that reason, but people will take the opportunity to bash other peopel out of jealousy all the time.


No I didn't start this thread to "spread rumors" or talk bad about the man I was just curious as to what he got into I didn't know if it was something serious I guess I understand when people tell me to mind my own business but I thought this was old news and I was missing out on what happened to him. Its kind of like when your a kid and your favorite pro athlete got into something your going to want to know. I don't care that he's getting divorced I just didn't know if he had done something wrong which was what I was thinking but I guess from everyones responses its none of my business and im ok with that I don't consider myself an adult but some of the responses kind of shocked me for grown men I have pmed a moderator to close it so no need for more discussion I apologize for the thread once more.


----------



## mmyers (Aug 6, 2006)

bow_only_n_ky said:


> This is none of our business. If he takes a bad/unethical shot on camera and we see it on tv, then we have something to talk about. His private life is (his) private life.


Sorry, but it isn't his private life anymore. When will people realize as soon as you start putting yourself out there for the public to see like many people do, you lose your personal life, it just comes with the business, it's a shame but that's just how it is.. Tiger is the best example. Why did he have to apologize to the public (you and Me) on t.v if it wasn't any of our business?. Charles Barkley apologized on tnt for getting a dui, it wasn't anybody' business but again it is because of who he is. Just the way it is.........


----------



## outback1 (Aug 12, 2005)

Gary in Ohio said:


> Okay so what did he do, did he hunt at Hadley Creek or something? :wink:


with a Rage head?


----------



## hunt365 (Feb 15, 2011)

He cheated on his wife with t bone, divorces usualy happen when one does stuff like this.


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

if you google it, i just did, surprisingly there is enough info floating around
you will find out some of the truth......
then you can make a judgement of him.....
*It just confirms why i like David Blanton and Huntley Ritter*

*Integrity and Character....it defines a man!*


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

*Integrity / Charactrer......doing the right thing when no one is looking!*


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

RT1 said:


> if you google it, i just did, surprisingly there is enough info floating around
> you will find out some of the truth......
> then you can make a judgement of him.....
> *It just confirms why i like David Blanton and Huntley Ritter*
> ...


Very well said!
DB


----------



## hunting170 (Sep 12, 2003)

Daniel Boone said:


> Thats where your wrong. He a celebrity and it goes with being a celebrity. If it not disscussed here it will be on another forum.
> 
> Wouldnt matter if it was any other high profile TV celebrity.
> 
> ...





mmyers said:


> Sorry, but it isn't his private life anymore. When will people realize as soon as you start putting yourself out there for the public to see like many people do, you lose your personal life, it just comes with the business, it's a shame but that's just how it is.. Tiger is the best example. Why did he have to apologize to the public (you and Me) on t.v if it wasn't any of our business?. Charles Barkley apologized on tnt for getting a dui, it wasn't anybody' business but again it is because of who he is. Just the way it is.........


I totally disagree with this. If you`re so caught up in what "celebrities" do in their private lives, then you have a problem of your own. If you`re paying to watch Tiger Woods play a round of golf, or watch a Michael Waddell video then they owe you the very best they have to offer. That`s it. Their ethics in their personal lives is none of our business. If you are concerned enough with a "celebrity" that you are offended by their transgressions then you seriously need to get a life of your own.


----------



## bsites9 (Mar 22, 2008)

mmyers said:


> Sorry, but it isn't his private life anymore. When will people realize as soon as you start putting yourself out there for the public to see like many people do, you lose your personal life, it just comes with the business, it's a shame but that's just how it is.. Tiger is the best example. Why did he have to apologize to the public (you and Me) on t.v if it wasn't any of our business?. Charles Barkley apologized on tnt for getting a dui, it wasn't anybody' business but again it is because of who he is. Just the way it is.........


You're wrong. We as fans CHOOSE to speculate and bad mouth someone for what they do OFF THE AIR, but we wouldn't have to. When he does something of question on camera, then we have the right to judge, but not until. What he, or anyone else does in their private life, short of breaking the law, is none of our business.


----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

If all he showed on TV was his hunting and outdooor stuff than i would say no, it shouldn't be discussed. I have seen a couple of shows that bring you into his personal life so for me I believe that makes it a legitimate discussion.

That being said I have nothing to say about it one way or another but I am not about to say others shouldn't discuss it if they want to. I don't care because it does not affect me. I hope whatever happens it works out for him.


----------



## sirrobinhood (Jun 15, 2005)

hunt365 said:


> He cheated on his wife with t bone, divorces usualy happen when one does stuff like this.


So he cheated on his wife and hooked up with T-Bone?? LOL
I heard about this 2 months ago...I also heard that his wife owns the rights to Bone collector. So she has lawyers working on it now so she can "Lay the hammer Down:"!


----------



## Alex_Holliman (Nov 18, 2008)

I have a very reliable source that I trust that told me the story. It's in nobody's best interest to repeat it though. I mean we all make mistakes and just because Waddell is a hunting celebrity doesn't give fans the right to demand the details on a divorce. I'd love to start a poll and find out how many AT'ers have made mistakes in their marriage. We all have, whether in our hearts or even past that. 

I'll just say that I hope Waddell, his wife, and all others involved will be able to make peace over time for the children's sake. It's all about them, at least it should be.


----------



## snoman4 (Jul 1, 2011)

VAHUNTER01 said:


> he is a person just like you and me. life throws you a curve ball from time to time. i went through the big D myself. one of the best things that has ever happend to me.


I agree VA....I got divorced 5 years ago and am so much better off for it. I just got remarried last year to a great woman and am the happiest I have ever been. I was made out to be the bad guy by friends because I never aired our problems with them before the divorce so they only knew one side. Well it did not take long for people to figure out the real truth. I received a lot of apologies. Michael's business is his business and if he is getting a divorce I wish him luck and to find happiness again.


----------



## Stanley (Jan 18, 2005)

50% percent of first marriages, 67% of second and 74% of third marriages end in divorce. Odds aren't good.


----------



## Alex_Holliman (Nov 18, 2008)

sirrobinhood said:


> I also heard that his wife owns the rights to Bone collector. So she has lawyers working on it now so she can "Lay the hammer Down:"!


False.


----------



## barefooter19 (Feb 7, 2005)

Any man that takes a marrige vow....till death due us part.... then breaks that vow with his wife and children doesn't deserve any respect or privacy. If you look at a tv hunter as a celeberty......Houston we have a problem !!!


----------



## Sandilands (Aug 31, 2006)

Grizz1219 said:


> Hey... I've been divorced twice.. does that make me a bad guy?? I don't think so... people that trashed him over this need to go get a life or shoot more... Things happen.... We need to respect the mans personal life as his own, out of bounds for us and just look at him as a TV hunter...


I agree! I have been divorced and I have never even been married. Does this make me a bad man or what? Marriage is a 2 edge sword, who know which side got dull. Sometimes there is no blame at all, sometimes things change and we can not control any of it. No matter how much effort is put into it.

I do not know if this is just a rumour. I just hope that Mr. Waddel is healthy and happy, I wish him the best. He has done a lot for our sport. He is a true ambassoador for the sport of hunting.


----------



## Pastor Jamie (Dec 21, 2010)

This is just the way I see it...

First, talking about something over the internet is not a great way to handle rumors. It rarely gives the accused a proper platform to defend his/herself. The best thing to do is to always go to the source. It is the right way. However...

...that is rarely possible with situations like this. You just don't have access to the person.

Second, being in the public eye does make you more likely to have to deal with your personal business in public. It's the nature of the beast, like it or not. Those who seek a public platform (in any profession) or who simply have been blessed with one, need to prepare themselves for it. Popularity and being a "celebrity," in any field, is a double-edged sword.

Third, I have a hard time with anyone saying "who cares about their personal business?" The fact is, be it Tiger, or Waddell, or anyone else who entertains us or we learn from who is famous, these are still people, and their families, and roles as a father, husband, etc should mean more to us than what we get from them. Yes, I do have hard time watching Waddell now, hearing what I have heard (and I confess, its all hear-say). And one of the reasons is when I see him, I think, "there's a guy whose family may be falling apart and whose kids and family are suffering...his life may be a mess." And that means more to me than anything he is doing on a video. For me, to care more about what the man can give me than the man himself, well, I just can't do it.

Finally, assuming some of the rumors are true, I think some of the criticism is relevant, because Waddell built his reputation, at least partly, on being a family man. By the way, Tiger did the same thing, and that's why he's been hammered. Waddell had his wife and kids on his shows/videos, and part of the reason I watched him (with my kids) is I liked that he portrayed a family man. Now, I don't think the "family man" portrayal is as much a part of his Bone Collector persona, but it was/is definately there at Realtree (you know, FAMILY, friends, and the outdoors). When you build your brand, at least somewhat, on being a family man, and then stuff like this comes out, it is relevant to a point. I met him once...he was great with me and my kids, and I thanked him for publishing material that my family could enjoy together and for his example as a role model. Today, I wish I had prayed for him more.

In the end, he is human, as we all are. But we can't excuse our behavior all the time because of that, and just look over things that are clearly wrong because it doesn't impact us directly. We also need not be judgmental, because any of us can find ourselves in the same situation. I have said many times before, if King David can have an affair and have a man killed, and the Bible says he had a heart after God, Lord only knows what I am capable of.

So I'll pray for Michael today, and Tiger, and all of us. Who will join me?


----------



## Alex_Holliman (Nov 18, 2008)

Pastor Jamie said:


> This is just the way I see it...
> 
> First, talking about something over the internet is not a great way to handle rumors. It rarely gives the accused a proper platform to defend his/herself. The best thing to do is to always go to the source. It is the right way. However...
> 
> ...


I'm in


----------



## Sandilands (Aug 31, 2006)

barefooter19 said:


> Any man that takes a marrige vow....till death due us part.... then breaks that vow with his wife and children doesn't deserve any respect or privacy. If you look at a tv hunter as a celeberty......Houston we have a problem !!!


Really? You have been on here since feb 2005 and have 32 posts. This just happens to be one of those light bulb moments for you? My momma told me years ago, if you don't have anything nice to say then don't say it at all. You are contradicting your statement by even posting it. Who are you anyways? Do you have insider knowledge that no one else does....... because you seem to be blaming. Who are you to lay blame?


----------



## Nichko (Mar 24, 2008)

When the man is away the wifey will play, just thinking!!


----------



## bowhntng4evr (Dec 18, 2009)

He's still a cool guy. His private life is just that, private. If he wants people to know about his personal problems, then he will talk. Everybody falls every now and then. It's how fast we get up and dust ourselves off, that makes us the man we are.


----------



## Uncle Bucky (Oct 30, 2009)

That would be sad, but it happens and a LOT of times its not the guys fault. 

I know probably a dozen divorced couples and over half are because of the wife, not the guy.

I agree, shouldn't gossip and Michael is a great advocate for bowhunting and hunting in general


----------



## huntin4Christ (Sep 3, 2009)

Pastor Jamie said:


> This is just the way I see it...
> 
> First, talking about something over the internet is not a great way to handle rumors. It rarely gives the accused a proper platform to defend his/herself. The best thing to do is to always go to the source. It is the right way. However...
> 
> ...


Best post I have ever seen on AT.............sin is sin and we all NEED the saving blood of our savior Jesus Christ.


----------



## davidg1! (Mar 29, 2010)

Did not you see him shoot the swimming pool, Thats why. I like his shows, and I think he is good for hunting.


----------



## sirrobinhood (Jun 15, 2005)

Seriously... is this were the phrase "Lay the hamma' down" came from? And here I thought Michael was an articulate type of guy!


----------



## Sandilands (Aug 31, 2006)

Pastor Jamie said:


> This is just the way I see it...
> 
> First, talking about something over the internet is not a great way to handle rumors. It rarely gives the accused a proper platform to defend his/herself. The best thing to do is to always go to the source. It is the right way. However...
> 
> ...


Well said!!!!! I am in!


----------



## sirrobinhood (Jun 15, 2005)

I wonder what Bill Jordan Thinks???


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

I like how everything gets real one sided in things like this...Everyone that's hating on here are hating on Michael, anyone ever stop to think maybe someone else was doing something as well?? I dont know if that's the case or not but I've always found it weird when a relationship ends the first person everyone looks at is the guy...Trust me, just as many "if not more" women are guilty of wrong doings too. 
Here's the way I look at it...Mike hosts a hunting show, enjoy the hunting show and be done with it...if you get to meet him at a show or somewhere say Hi, chat for a minute and move on with your life. Family is a good thing, religion is a good thing but in my opinion they both get put out there a little to much on shows just ment for entertainment and then when something in someones life gets sideways that stuff is used against them by the public.


----------



## Joe W. (Feb 6, 2006)

spencer12 said:


> Ill close the thread just so everyone knows I just turned 18 last week. I've been watching Michael since I was 10when I first went deer hunting he is my favorite hunter and his shows are my favorite. I didn't mean to offend anyone especially Michael himself. I don't understand why everyone got so upset but if others know it must not be too private. But anyways sorry once more we can get back to archery now. Sorry again.


Don't worry Spencer.....there are plenty of guys much older than you who brought up this subject recently too. They also want to know who was at who's wedding etc. Don't sweat it.

Good luck hunting this year.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

hunting170 said:


> I totally disagree with this. If you`re so caught up in what "celebrities" do in their private lives, then you have a problem of your own. If you`re paying to watch Tiger Woods play a round of golf, or watch a Michael Waddell video then they owe you the very best they have to offer. That`s it. Their ethics in their personal lives is none of our business. If you are concerned enough with a "celebrity" that you are offended by their transgressions then you seriously need to get a life of your own.


Thats your opionion but not the majority of folks who watch these on TV. These guys bring there personal life in to the limelight as well. Thats just life and it aint going to change any time soon. Some ones interested included you because you took time to read this and post so even you have a thought and opionion. My cousin is a baseball player and if at anytime I google his name his girl friends and blogs alway come up first. Just part of being a celebrity. He getting married and it bigtime news for plenty.
DB
DB


----------



## Brother Fuqua (Aug 13, 2008)

It is true...I will say that. I am friends with his soon to be X-wife on facebook and she has been posting stuff here and there about it. Seems he was playing around on the side but when you are as big as him and traveling like he does you figure it was just a matter of time. Prob alot of other guys in the industry are doing the same things...just aint got caught


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Brother Fuqua said:


> It is true...I will say that. I am friends with his soon to be X-wife on facebook and she has been posting stuff here and there about it. Seems he was playing around on the side but when you are as big as him and traveling like he does you figure it was just a matter of time. Prob alot of other guys in the industry are doing the same things...just aint got caught


Single life should suit him better.
DB


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

maybe his wife was doing the bone collecting.:wink::mg::zip:

Tony


----------



## barefooter19 (Feb 7, 2005)

Sandilands said:


> Really? You have been on here since feb 2005 and have 32 posts. This just happens to be one of those light bulb moments for you? My momma told me years ago, if you don't have anything nice to say then don't say it at all. You are contradicting your statement by even posting it. Who are you anyways? Do you have insider knowledge that no one else does....... because you seem to be blaming. Who are you to lay blame?


Dude it's called...I've got a life and can't spend all day on the internet (32 post since 05). The last few years I've been "a little to busy" to play on here, but now I have some free time. Just bought a new bow and have been thinking about bow hunting alot lately so I logged on. I didn't make the rules I just play by them. When you let your family down, you are at the bottom ..in my book, plane and simple!


----------



## M.Magis (Oct 2, 2003)

It's shocking and disappointing to me that moderators would allow this thread to even get legs, much less lasting 4 pages (so far). Guess I shouldn't be surprised. The OP even asked that it be shut down, yet it continues.


----------



## bsites9 (Mar 22, 2008)

M.Magis said:


> It's shocking and disappointing to me that moderators would allow this thread to even get legs, much less lasting 4 pages (so far). Guess I shouldn't be surprised. The OP even asked that it be shut down, yet it continues.


yep...next time they see me or anyone else make a comment directly about another member, they should think about this thread before handing out their almighty "warning" to my PM box.


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

GAbowguy23 said:


> I guess me and you heard the same thing!!its a shame how popularity can change a person!!


Do you think being on the road all of the time filming shows might have something to do with it? Not necessarily fame.


----------



## BearNDown (Apr 11, 2011)

Wow this is pathetic, days of our lives on archerytalk. Is there really nothing more important to talk about than Michael Waddell's private life? Right or wrong, average joe or celebrity hunter everyone deserves a level of privacy. Nobody knows the whole story or what true or not. I thought my wife watching TMZ was annoying, dear lord.


----------



## td051 (Jan 14, 2007)

Who cares that's his business not yours! Mods close this!


----------



## sirrobinhood (Jun 15, 2005)

Welcome to the brotherhood!:darkbeer:


----------



## BLan (Aug 16, 2010)

You know, I had multiple quotes and an long dissertation in my mind to type out, got through about half of it and erased it. No matter the real situation and circumstances I pray for all involved to ask for the help and forgiveness of God. All of humanity are prone to lapses of judgment and yielding to temptations. It excuses nothing, but again I pray that if wrongs have been done that all involved will seek forgiveness and restitution.


----------



## kansasheadhunt (Nov 27, 2008)

J-Daddy said:


> Wadde's personal life is just that, personal...No need for him to get on here and tell everyone what goes on behind closed doors and no need for those who might know things, or think they know things, to tell it to the world either. I know the story behind it and have known it for a long time now but I'm not blasting it all over AT.
> Michael is good for our sport and a heck of a guy...People should appreciate what he does insted of trying to dig up dirt & hate on him all the time.


So, you say you know the story but are not going to say anything.


----------



## kansasheadhunt (Nov 27, 2008)

J-Daddy said:


> I like how everything gets real one sided in things like this...Everyone that's hating on here are hating on Michael, anyone ever stop to think maybe someone else was doing something as well?? I dont know if that's the case or not but I've always found it weird when a relationship ends the first person everyone looks at is the guy...Trust me, just as many "if not more" women are guilty of wrong doings too.
> Here's the way I look at it...Mike hosts a hunting show, enjoy the hunting show and be done with it...if you get to meet him at a show or somewhere say Hi, chat for a minute and move on with your life. Family is a good thing, religion is a good thing but in my opinion they both get put out there a little to much on shows just ment for entertainment and then when something in someones life gets sideways that stuff is used against them by the public.


But in this post, you don't seem so sure you "know the story behind it".


----------



## sirrobinhood (Jun 15, 2005)

This bad news means all the guys that got them Brotherhood tattoos... What in the world are they going to do


----------



## kansasheadhunt (Nov 27, 2008)

Pastor Jamie said:


> This is just the way I see it...
> 
> First, talking about something over the internet is not a great way to handle rumors. It rarely gives the accused a proper platform to defend his/herself. The best thing to do is to always go to the source. It is the right way. However...
> 
> ...


I will join you. Very well said.


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

M.Magis said:


> It's shocking and disappointing to me that moderators would allow this thread to even get legs, much less lasting 4 pages (so far). Guess I shouldn't be surprised. The OP even asked that it be shut down, yet it continues.


maybe the moderators have an agenda with this.....
i'm sure there being entertained by this

i'm not sure if they can come up with a reason to shut it down......

maybe waddell doesn't drive the needle so to speak like he used to do....


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

BearNDown said:


> Wow this is pathetic, days of our lives on archerytalk. Is there really nothing more important to talk about than Michael Waddell's private life? Right or wrong, average joe or celebrity hunter everyone deserves a level of privacy. Nobody knows the whole story or what true or not. I thought my wife watching TMZ was annoying, dear lord.


not surprised, archery talk is the same today as it was when i joined............it's a forum for discussion


----------



## kansasheadhunt (Nov 27, 2008)

Daniel Boone said:


> Thats your opionion but not the majority of folks who watch these on TV. These guys bring there personal life in to the limelight as well. Thats just life and it aint going to change any time soon. Some ones interested included you because you took time to read this and post so even you have a thought and opionion. My cousin is a baseball player and if at anytime I google his name his girl friends and blogs alway come up first. Just part of being a celebrity. He getting married and it bigtime news for plenty.
> DB
> 
> Agreed. Also, here in my "parts" divorce is an open public record. If it is such a private deal then why does our newspaper publish these things? Nevertheless, I enjoy watching and listening to Michael on TV and I appreciate all he does for our hunting industry. I just hope he betters himself and does not repeat his mistakes because our lives are never "private" regardless if you are a celebrity or not. We will all have to answer in the end.


----------



## wihunter402 (Nov 29, 2005)

VAHUNTER01 said:


> he is a person just like you and me. life throws you a curve ball from time to time. i went through the big D myself. one of the best things that has ever happend to me.


Same here. Never been happier.


----------



## BiggA (Jun 20, 2008)

Did someone mention facebook...if it is on facebook it's official.


----------



## NC Kansas (Nov 28, 2009)

Target Tony said:


> maybe his wife was doing the bone collecting.:wink::mg::zip:
> 
> Tony


It wasn't, but she wil probably be collecting a nice check every month from Waddell.


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

NC Kansas said:


> It wasn't, but she wil probably be collecting a nice check every month from Waddell.


you can count on that or take that to the bank!


----------



## emac396 (Jul 7, 2010)

Who really cares, I watch his show for entertainment and I get just that. unless you lived it you will never know the truth. If its a good story it will be told if boring story it will fade away. And what does this have to do with bowhunting again I forget.


----------



## silentassassin (Jan 22, 2010)

Pastor Jamie said:


> This is just the way I see it...
> 
> First, talking about something over the internet is not a great way to handle rumors. It rarely gives the accused a proper platform to defend his/herself. The best thing to do is to always go to the source. It is the right way. However...
> 
> ...


Probably the best post I've ever read on AT! My prayers do go out to Michael and his family. I hope they can find some peace and make it as easy as it can be on the children.


----------



## jbsoonerfan (Aug 15, 2008)

I didn't realize so many women posted on AT.


----------



## wyetterp (Feb 28, 2008)

To personal for me. 

I hope them all the best.


----------



## silentassassin (Jan 22, 2010)

Honestly being away from home that much has to be hard on marriages and kids. That's why it's easy for me to say i would never do that for a living. Gone from home too much and would miss my children too much. Same reason I turned down a job that paid 200K a year before I started my business (I was only making about 45k at the time). I didn't have kids at that time but the job required me to be on the road 150-200 days a year and I knew my marriage would suffer. So I said "no thanks". The money would have been great but it's just money. I would rather make do with less than put that kind of strain on my marriage and now that my children are here, they couldn't offer me enough money to be away that much. Oh it would be great to see all those places and kill all those animals etc. but it wouldn't be worth the trade off for me.


----------



## double o (Jul 12, 2008)

jbsoonerfan said:


> I didn't realize so many women posted on AT.


:lol3: now that's funny. People just love drama.


----------



## dandu005 (Mar 20, 2011)

flozell_a said:


> Who cares? If you want gossip turn on E! or one of those crap shows. All you need to know about Michael is he is a great advocate for our rights as hunters and gun owners. Sorry, I'm not trying to be a jerk, I just don't understand why it's such an intrest for people to want to know the details of somebody elses life. Send him a PM if your that interested, don't try to air his "dirty laundry" for all others to see. No one is perfect.
> 
> Dion


Amen brother, took the words out of my mouth.


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

maybe if michael would have taken his wife on the road like lee and tiff. it might have worked out different.
but that's almost impossible with the kids.


----------



## WUD DUK (Nov 3, 2009)

silentassassin said:


> Honestly being away from home that much has to be hard on marriages and kids. That's why it's easy for me to say i would never do that for a living. Gone from home too much and would miss my children too much. Same reason I turned down a job that paid 200K a year before I started my business (I was only making about 45k at the time). I didn't have kids at that time but the job required me to be on the road 150-200 days a year and I knew my marriage would suffer. So I said "no thanks". The money would have been great but it's just money. I would rather make do with less than put that kind of strain on my marriage and now that my children are here, they couldn't offer me enough money to be away that much. Oh it would be great to see all those places and kill all those animals etc. but it wouldn't be worth the trade off for me.


 +1 !!!


----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

jbsoonerfan said:


> I didn't realize so many women posted on AT.


Including apparently yourself !!!:mg:


----------



## Arobie120 (Aug 6, 2010)

BowTechTony said:


> This thread needs to be shut down, like 30 minutes ago. Its none of anyone on here's G.D business and to leave the doors open to speculation and hearsay is total horse S***!!


I have read a lot of treads on AT, but none of them have offended me as bad as your g.d business comment. I really hope that is Good Day business. If not youre lower than any gossiping trash that your tring to accuse on this forum. Have a g.d.


----------



## Toonces (Dec 16, 2008)

flozell_a said:


> *All you need to know about Michael is he is a great advocate for our rights as hunters and gun owners.*
> Dion


He is, really?

For sure he is a skilled entertainer, gifted businessman & animal killer, and an extraordinary product spokesman but I don't think all that adds up to make him an advocate for our rights.

To be fair, aside from Ted Nugent, I don't think many of the TV hunters are using their pulpit for much more than profit, which is fine.

When I think of an advocate, I think of someone actively writing letters to major publications, appearing publically to debate the issues with our enemies, taking an active public leadership role in the political process, etc. Unless I am missing something, which is possible, I don't see Waddell doing this, where a guy like Nugent (love him or hate him) is certainly on the front line.

As far as the divorce/infidelity junk, if you care that much about it then don't watch his shows or buy his products, and contact his sponsors and tell them how you feel. Beyond that who cares.


----------



## silentassassin (Jan 22, 2010)

Toonces said:


> He is, really?
> 
> For sure he is a skilled entertainer, gifted businessman & animal killer, and an extraordinary product spokesman but I don't think all that adds up to make him an advocate for our rights.
> 
> ...


I agree with your post but I will say that I think Michael has a unique ability to reach people and he does dedicate quite a bit of air time sharing his passion for the sport and his views on it. Which I believe paints hunters in a favorable light and I believe he does so with the intentions of informing the non-hunting public. So he may not be and outright advocate, but he is the most influential (JMO) hunter on TV today. Simply because of his personality and appeal to the public.


----------



## Matte (Oct 4, 2006)

You can tell alot about a man by the questions he asks and the ones he seeks answers to.


----------



## Punch_Free4L (Mar 25, 2007)

Grizz1219 said:


> Hey... I've been divorced twice.. does that make me a bad guy?? I don't think so... people that trashed him over this need to go get a life or shoot more... Things happen.... We need to respect the mans personal life as his own, out of bounds for us and just look at him as a TV hunter...


^^^^yup what he said,maybe she just got sick of all the time away from home.Who knows...who cares.


----------



## brutus82 (Jun 9, 2006)

Who cares really? I mean ya bad deal he's getting a divorce happens all the time. You think if I was getting a divorce he'd be starting a thread about me or any of you? No! So why care. He's still gonna be on tv hunting and doind his thing.


----------



## jbsoonerfan (Aug 15, 2008)

brokenlittleman said:


> Including apparently yourself !!!:mg:


Nice try. Yes, I posted in the thread, however it wasn't to gossip about who is doin what to get a divorce. Now move along littleman.


----------



## Toonces (Dec 16, 2008)

silentassassin said:


> I agree with your post but I will say that I think Michael has a unique ability to reach people and he does dedicate quite a bit of air time sharing his passion for the sport and his views on it. Which I believe paints hunters in a favorable light and I believe he does so with the intentions of informing the non-hunting public. So he may not be and outright advocate, but he is the most influential (JMO) hunter on TV today. Simply because of his personality and appeal to the public.


Without question he has great communication skills and personality which he puts to good use. But he uses those skills amongst friends and not as a tool to persuade in my opinion.

Who watches hunting shows - hunters. Who attend sportsman shows to meet him - hunters. He may have the intention and tools to reach and persuade the non hunting public and to influence public policy, but is he?

When I think of an advocate, I think of someone trying to persuade or change the opinion of someone else.

Put another way, I don't think Waddel keeps Sarah Brady or Ingrid Newkirk awake at night. The people that keep them awake at night for the most part are probably people we have never heard of.


----------



## crazy4hunting (Feb 4, 2006)

jbsoonerfan said:


> Nice try. Yes, I posted in the thread, however it wasn't to gossip about who is doin what to get a divorce. Now move along littleman.


That's two posts for you on a thread you don't like. Congrats!


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

spencer12 said:


> Nevermind I don't know how will a moderator please close this for me?


Yes sir...its your thread..and per your request consider it locked


----------

